# Sea fishing



## foxfish (13 Oct 2012)

Living on an island means the sea plays a big part of my life & fishing is one of my favourite pastimes.
One fish I have yet to catch is a Gilthead bream, they are not a common fish in our waters but there are a few caught every year. 
So in the Autumn months we set out to try & catch this elusive fish.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlxak0w7cjI&feature=plcp


----------



## somethingfishy (13 Oct 2012)

Been sea fishing a couple of times for tope and conga and loved it gotta say im pretty jealous that this is on your doorstep.


----------



## foxfish (13 Oct 2012)

Yeah I noticed your avatar mate   
I try to make the most of the sea.... here we go again.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS_A1w7xbbo&feature=plcp


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oct 2012)

Some nice bream fishing there. Best eating fish in the british Isles in my oppinion. Cought a couple of guilt head bream spearfishing off the Pembrokeshire coast in 2009 and their more commonly found further south so they are about. Cool vids.


----------



## foxfish (14 Oct 2012)

Hi Nick, spearfishing & speargun building are my main hobbies, you can always find me on deeperblue forums, we even have a Pembrokeshire thread http://forums.deeperblue.com/uk-ireland ... shire.html


----------



## somethingfishy (16 Oct 2012)

Spear fishing now there is something i would love to try ... Would be really cool to see some pics or video of that.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foxfish (16 Oct 2012)

I think it might be a bit controversial to post spearfishing vids on a fishkeeping forum  :?


----------



## somethingfishy (16 Oct 2012)

Well you started with fishing you might as well go all the way 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aron_Dip (23 Oct 2012)

Nice fishing ... i really need to do some more sea fishing


----------

